# vb.net: tastenkombination abfragen



## F_P_aus_K (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte in meiner Anwendung eine Tastenkombination (strg+f) abfragen.
Ich weiß, das eine einfache Tastenabfragen foldendermassen funktioniert:


```
If e.KeyCode = Keys.Enter Then
      e.Handled = True
      Connect()
    End If
```

aber 

```
If e.KeyCode = Keys.Enter And e.KeyCode = Keys.F Then
      e.Handled = True
      Connect()
    End If
```
funktioniert nicht.

hat jemand ne Idee?

Dankeschön
Frank


----------



## F_P_aus_K (31. Mai 2008)

ok, habs selbst gefunden:


```
If e.control And e.KeyCode = Keys.F Then
      e.Handled = True
      Connect()
    End If
```


----------



## Masterclavat (31. Mai 2008)

Abgesehen davon, dass das das falsche Forum ist:

```
Private Sub Form1_KeyDown(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As KeyEventArgs) Handles MyBase.KeyDown
   If e.KeyData = (Keys.Control Or Keys.F) Then
        'Dein Code
    End If
End Sub
```

MfG

//Edit: Leider ein Bisschen zu spät.


----------



## F_P_aus_K (31. Mai 2008)

vielen Dank, 
aber was denn nun? welches währ denn das Richtige gewesen. 
Wenn ich im .Net poste, verweist man mich hierher und wohin darf ich jetzt hin dackeln?
Zum Glück muss ich hier keine Treppen steigen (Scherzle)

Schönen Gruss und Gut Nacht
Frank


----------



## Masterclavat (1. Juni 2008)

Dann machen die im .Net Forum was falsch, denn .Net gehört ins .Net Forum.


----------

